# Relocation UK to Italy



## clami74 (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi all,

we need to relocate from UK to Italy (Nottingham to Chieti) and I was wondering if anyone can suggest the best and cheapest way to do so. 
Does anyone can recommend any good relocating company?

Thank you


----------

